# Cox Is Going All Digital



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Cox is going to be all digital starting the beginning of August in our area (no more analog). I was just wondering if anyone else had this switchover in their area, and if so do you still need the dreaded tuning adapter once this switchover takes place?? Will it be the same as Verizon once "all digital" begins??


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's unlikely they'll eliminate SDV after the switch, but it's possible. Switching to digital frees up a lot of bandwidth, but it depends on where they want to use that bandwidth if they'll get rid of SDV.

What do you mean "the same as Verizon"? Verizon FIOS is fiber. Fiber has a LOT more bandwidth then cable. The way Verizon works in they transmit the TV stations using the same basic technology as cable, but internet and VOD are pushed off to a different part of the fiber giving them much more bandwidth for the internet. (cable has to use some of their TV frequencies for internet and VOD, so it's more of a balancing act)


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

If it's anything like Comcast and you have analog sets/TiVos there's a simple digital adapter that tunes the SD digital channels to Channel 3 or 4. This is more of a mini-STB than something like the "dreaded tuning adapter."


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Cox does not have any plans to abandon SDV and Tuning Adapters.

The reclaimed Analog bandwidth is planned to support symmetrical 1Gbps HSI using DOCSIS 3.1


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> Cox does not have any plans to abandon SDV and Tuning Adapters.
> 
> The reclaimed Analog bandwidth is planned to support symmetrical 1Gbps HSI using DOCSIS 3.1


Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

CoxInPHX said:


> The reclaimed Analog bandwidth is planned to support symmetrical 1Gbps HSI using DOCSIS 3.1


Nice. I wish Charter would do that here. I'd love to have more upstream bandwidth.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> Cox does not have any plans to abandon SDV and Tuning Adapters.
> 
> The reclaimed Analog bandwidth is planned to support symmetrical 1Gbps HSI using DOCSIS 3.1


Are they going to at least stop using the frequencies north of 870mhz that are so problematic? They shouldn't need them post-analog...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Bigg said:


> Are they going to at least stop using the frequencies north of 870mhz that are so problematic? They shouldn't need them post-analog...


Cox was only using the 900MHz range for the 32+ HD, MPEG4/H.264 premium channels, They all worked very well for me, never an issue.

Cox Arizona stopped using the 900MHz range for TV late last summer, and they moved them all to SDV instead.

Currently the spectrum is being used for DOCSIS 3.0 where 12-16 download channels are available. Channels 1-5 are below 870MHz and channels 6-12(or 16) are above 870MHz


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Cox does not have any plans to abandon SDV and Tuning Adapters.
> 
> The reclaimed Analog bandwidth is planned to support symmetrical 1Gbps HSI using DOCSIS 3.1


 And they will probably still have 300GB data cap so that in about 40 minutes you will max out.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

moyekj said:


> And they will probably still have 300GB data cap so that in about 40 minutes you will max out.


The 1 Gig service "Gigablast Package" has a 1TB data plan.
Select Phoenix, AZ or Irvine, CA http://www.cox.com/aboutus/policies/speedsdataplans.cox
Currently only a few areas are being serviced

I have never seen a post where Cox actually did anything regarding overages, except send an email or two asking the customer to upgrade, nothing ever happened if they continued to go over month after month.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> I have never seen a post where Cox actually did anything regarding overages, except send an email or two asking the customer to upgrade, nothing ever happened if they continued to go over month after month.


Yes, I think they post these limits so that customers are aware of their usage more than a strict policy. Here in Rhode Island we also have Verizon with no limits on usage that I am aware of and blazing speeds, so Cox has to watch their step so people don't have an excuse to leave.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> Cox was only using the 900MHz range for the 32+ HD, MPEG4/H.264 premium channels, They all worked very well for me, never an issue.
> 
> Cox Arizona stopped using the 900MHz range for TV late last summer, and they moved them all to SDV instead.
> 
> Currently the spectrum is being used for DOCSIS 3.0 where 12-16 download channels are available. Channels 1-5 are below 870MHz and channels 6-12(or 16) are above 870MHz


Yeah, putting D3 up there makes more sense, at least if some subs have issues locking all of the nosebleed channels, the D3 modems will still work around 870mhz...

Comcast has their D3 channels in the up 300's, as supposedly that's the most stable part of the spectrum. Some of the lower frequency channels can have SNR issues, while the higher frequencies suffer roll-off.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Just yesterday, the apartment complex I live in distributed a flyer telling us our service (via TimeWarner) is going all digital very soon. Sometime later this month, I think.

Doesn't impact me since I already have digital cable service and use a Tivo Premiere with cable card and tuning adapter and also a digital set top box.

TW says it will allow them to provide more channels and crisper, clearer pictures and sound. Makes no mention of internet service. I guess this means they will reduce compression? Maybe some channels that currently aren't available to me in HD will now be in HD?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

jsmeeker said:


> TW says it will allow them to provide more channels and crisper, clearer pictures and sound. Makes no mention of internet service. I guess this means they will reduce compression?


Doubtful.



jsmeeker said:


> Maybe some channels that currently aren't available to me in HD will now be in HD?


Possibly.


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

why do we still have SD channels??? all these cable companies market 300+ channels but you only get 50HD channels. I only select Hd channels as fav on my tivo.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> TW says it will allow them to provide more channels and crisper, clearer pictures and sound. Makes no mention of internet service. I guess this means they will reduce compression?


If there are some channels that they currently deliver only in analog (?), those should be clearer as digitals. I wouldn't assume it meant anything beyond that.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

passname22 said:


> why do we still have SD channels??? all these cable companies market 300+ channels but you only get 50HD channels. I only select Hd channels as fav on my tivo.


Bandwidth (for those channels that are in SD with no HD counterpart).

Also,most cable companies charge an additional fee for the STB that can tune the HD channels so it allows for added pricing above the advertised rate.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Im happy that charter went all digital. I get a lot more hd channels and the internet is faster


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> Bandwidth (for those channels that are in SD with no HD counterpart).
> 
> Also,most cable companies charge an additional fee for the STB that can tune the HD channels so it allows for added pricing above the advertised rate.


It's due to having SD equipment out in the field in large numbers. If they had all HD-capable equipment, and only HD channels, they could charge the same fee, and for people who don't pay the fee, lock the output at 480i.


----------



## SOCATivo (Jan 2, 2002)

I got a flyer today which stated this.

Also on their web site, they say:

A CableCARD is also an alternative to ordering a mini box for a "Digital Cable Ready" TV or device with a built-in CableCARD slot. If you own a TiVo or other CableCARD compatible device, you may receive a Cox-provided CableCARD instead of a mini box.​
Doesn't that imply that a TA is not needed? I have a TA and a cablecard in my TiVo currently.

Will I need Cox's 'mini' box for my second TV, which currently I only use with TiVo Mini (connected to the downstairs XL4), and Kodi??

Thanks!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

SOCATivo said:


> I got a flyer today which stated this.
> 
> Also on their web site, they say:
> 
> ...


the mini box takes the digital signals and turns back into analog for the tv it will be encrypted. not sure how a mini only fits in sorry


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

SOCATivo said:


> Doesn't that imply that a TA is not needed? I have a TA and a cablecard in my TiVo currently.
> 
> Will I need Cox's 'mini' box for my second TV, which currently I only use with TiVo Mini (connected to the downstairs XL4), and Kodi??
> 
> Thanks!


The Cox Mini box only supports the Starter TV and Essential TV Pak, I believe both in SD and HD, (it has a Coax and an HDMI port), you cannot get anything that is SDV on the Cox Mini because it does not support 2-way communication.

For Arizona, Cox currently has most every SD Essential and many HD Essential channels using SDV, so they must plan on moving those to linear, otherwise the AZ Cox Mini will have an extremely limited selection.

If you have a TiVo Mini connected to a TV, you do not need a Cox Mini.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> The Cox Mini box only supports the Starter TV and Essential TV Pak, I believe both in SD and HD, (it has a Coax and an HDMI port), you cannot get anything that is SDV on the Cox Mini because it does not support 2-way communication.
> 
> For Arizona, Cox currently has most every SD Essential and many HD Essential channels using SDV, so they must plan on moving those to linear, otherwise the AZ Cox Mini will have an extremely limited selection.
> 
> If you have a TiVo Mini connected to a TV, you do not need a Cox Mini.


Wow Aizizonia must have a bandwidth crunch only had a few digital expanded basic on SDV in Omaha


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> Nice. I wish Charter would do that here. I'd love to have more upstream bandwidth.


Yeah, really. I had the bright idea to store all my video on the really cheap Amazon cloud service. Then I realized it would take forever to upload it. And further, I couldn't control the upload speed such that there was nothing left for the little bit of upload needed for downloading.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

MrDell said:


> Cox is going to be all digital starting the beginning of August in our area (no more analog). I was just wondering if anyone else had this switchover in their area, and if so do you still need the dreaded tuning adapter once this switchover takes place?? Will it be the same as Verizon once "all digital" begins??


I left Comcast soon after their Digital Transition. First, they eliminated analog service, so I had to use a 'free-for-now' digital to analog converter. It was only SD, but so were the televisions, so that was not a big deal. Then they started moving channels to spectrum which could not be tuned by my digital televisions. That was when I decided to get an antenna.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

FYI the FCC is forcing the MSOs to support DLNA CVP-2 in the comining months, which should eliminate the need for DTAs at secondary TVs. You should be able to pick up a cheap box at retail to act as a DLNA client and use it to tune channels or even watch recorded shows on your DVR. TVs will also start to build in the client software, so you can have "cable ready" TVs again.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> FYI the FCC is forcing the MSOs to support DLNA CVP-2 in the comining months, which should eliminate the need for DTAs at secondary TVs. You should be able to pick up a cheap box at retail to act as a DLNA client and use it to tune channels or even watch recorded shows on your DVR. TVs will also start to build in the client software, so you can have "cable ready" TVs again.


how will Tivo fit into the this? will the current premiere and Roamio boxes accept this or wlll we need new Tivo's


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Cox Oklahoma started handing out the Mini boxes around the first of April. I think they said first of August they would start shutting down channels. 

I have Cox internet only and get the locals in clear QAM. My tvs and my Tivo map all the locals correctly to their HD channels in the 1000's. They automatically changed from the 700's to the 1000's back around the first of the year when Cox made that change. I'm hoping this part remains, as I do use The Cox Channel to watch highschool football games in the fall.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

passname22 said:


> why do we still have SD channels??? all these cable companies market 300+ channels but you only get 50HD channels. I only select Hd channels as fav on my tivo.


We have over 170 HD channels on FiOS.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ajwees41 said:


> how will Tivo fit into the this? will the current premiere and Roamio boxes accept this or wlll we need new Tivo's


TiVo is petitioning the FCC to allow their current system with the Mini to be an acceptible alternative, but I don't believe the FCC has ruled on that yet. However the current rule requires them to use an open standard, so I don't think it's going to happen unless TiVo opens up their streaming protocol.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo is petitioning the FCC to allow their current system with the Mini to be an acceptible alternative, but I don't believe the FCC has ruled on that yet. However the current rule requires them to use an open standard, so I don't think it's going to happen unless TiVo opens up their streaming protocol.


http://www.law360.com/articles/659632/fcc-grants-tivo-only-exception-to-set-top-box-rule

looks like they have until 2017 now


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Darn. I was hoping TiVo would have had to add DLNA support. It would have been better for consumers then having to buy/rent a Mini for every TV.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

so are premieres and roamios going to work with it since they run html 5 apps?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No. The waiver allows TiVo to ignore the spec for a couple more years. When/if they support it the TiVo will be a DLNA host, not a client. So basically you'd be able to use any DLNA compatible TV or dongle as a Mini.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> No. The waiver allows TiVo to ignore the spec for a couple more years. When/if they support it the TiVo will be a DLNA host, not a client. So basically you'd be able to use any DLNA compatible TV or dongle as a Mini.


I wouldn't quite go as far to say as a mini, but as a tuner. I doubt they will give access to the recordings and other functions that the Mini does.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The DLNA spec allows them to offer access to recordings as well. But I don't think they are required to allow it, so you might be right that it could be limited. Although it probably depends on what the cable DVRs are offering at that point.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> The DLNA spec allows them to offer access to recordings as well. But I don't think they are required to allow it, so you might be right that it could be limited. Although it probably depends on what the cable DVRs are offering at that point.


I am going to guess that everyone is going to do the bear minimum. That might just be the pessimist in me.

I am very interesting in what going All Digital is going to mean for my area. I am hoping that the freed up bandwidth will allow them to offer better upload (probably via the addition of 3.1). I am not in need of symmetric, but a 10:1 ratio for download to upload is too high. I liked the older 5:1 ratio better. I had a discussion (OK, maybe an argument) on another forum with someone about the usage of the additional bandwidth. They thought that it would mostly be used for more HD channels. I think it is possible to use a fraction for that, but I am betting on mostly internet access.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In my area when they went all digital (Charter) they bumped our HD channels from only about 20 to about 150. They also bumped internet from 30mbps to 60mbps, if you pay extra.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Imho, Tivo not supporting DLNA in cable markets that offer DVR's that do offer it is going to hurt Tivo sales. Maybe not today, but before 2017.

I can see that maybe the RCN and Suddenlinks of the world don't want it. But the retail Tivos are a different competitive landscape.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We'll likely be the guinea pigs for it anyway.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

All cable Co's state more channels and blah blah. While most are true statements the real reason the switch is to eliminate all illegal connections. Mediacom went to it here and we got a handful of new channels and a small 10mbs upstream (total 20 now) in internet. Not only does it stop illegal connections and might force people to pay it helps quality as most people tap into it in a way it causes interference. I had a neighbor doing this and it caused my picture to be almost unwatchable. When I called they found the neighbors connection.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

joewom said:


> All cable Co's state more channels and blah blah. While most are true statements the real reason the switch is to eliminate all illegal connections. Mediacom went to it here and we got a handful of new channels and a small 10mbs upstream (total 20 now) in internet. Not only does it stop illegal connections and might force people to pay it helps quality as most people tap into it in a way it causes interference. I had a neighbor doing this and it caused my picture to be almost unwatchable. When I called they found the neighbors connection.


Completely separate issue. Cable companies are encrypting basic (OTA) channels to stop illegal connections and force customers into paying for extra outlets. Switching to mp4 frees up bandwidth which can be used for more channels, faster internet and/or better picture quality.

Calbe companies could get rid of all SD channels. That would require swapping out a lot of equipment. Think of customers who have boxes for 2nd and 3rd TV sets in a guest bedroom or basement.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

joewom said:


> All cable Co's state more channels and blah blah. While most are true statements the real reason the switch is to eliminate all illegal connections. Mediacom went to it here and we got a handful of new channels and a small 10mbs upstream (total 20 now) in internet. Not only does it stop illegal connections and might force people to pay it helps quality as most people tap into it in a way it causes interference. I had a neighbor doing this and it caused my picture to be almost unwatchable. When I called they found the neighbors connection.





lew said:


> Completely separate issue. Cable companies are encrypting basic (OTA) channels to stop illegal connections and force customers into paying for extra outlets. Switching to mp4 frees up bandwidth which can be used for more channels, faster internet and/or better picture quality.
> 
> Calbe companies could get rid of all SD channels. That would require swapping out a lot of equipment. Think of customers who have boxes for 2nd and 3rd TV sets in a guest bedroom or basement.



The full conversion from Analog to Digital frees up band width.
Encrypting all channels cuts down on theft and forces people to pay per outlet (unless they have a TiVo DVR/Mini setup).
Converting from MPEG 2 to h.264 frees up bandwidth.
Dropping SD versions of HD channels frees up bandwidth.


----------



## JD10367 (Dec 21, 2006)

Help. I have an S2DT and had to get a Cox minibox. The box only feeds to ch. 3. I can't do anything in Channel Changing because Cox is not listed as a cable box maker. The only info on the minibox says it's made by Dolby Labs, and that also is not a choice option.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

JD10367 said:


> Help. I have an S2DT and had to get a Cox minibox. The box only feeds to ch. 3. I can't do anything in Channel Changing because Cox is not listed as a cable box maker. The only info on the minibox says it's made by Dolby Labs, and that also is not a choice option.


"Multichannel News reported in August that Cox had selected Evolution Digital and Cisco Systems as its first two DTA suppliers. "

- See more at: http://www.multichannel.com/news/te...igital-transition/386366#sthash.59plMbcj.dpuf

I would check for either Cisco or a Scientific Atlanta (bought by them) boxes to use as a code.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

JD10367 said:


> Help. I have an S2DT and had to get a Cox minibox. The box only feeds to ch. 3. I can't do anything in Channel Changing because Cox is not listed as a cable box maker. The only info on the minibox says it's made by Dolby Labs, and that also is not a choice option.


I believe they're made by Cisco but could be Motorola/Arris


----------



## JD10367 (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, I tried Motorola and Scientific Atlanta and neither worked. I called both Cox and TiVo and both reps were clueless. I told the TiVo rep, "Well, expect a lot of angry calls because Cox has a huge market share and they're going all digital and I'm sure there are plenty of S2DTs out there, and if you can't tell people which cable box on your list comes closest to the minibox--at least close enough so that the IR blasters trigger the channel changing after a few tries through the setup--then all of our machines are useless because if the TiVo can't change the channel on the minibox then it can't record the correct programs."


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

osu1991 said:


> I believe they're made by Cisco but could be Motorola/Arris


no HarperVision is right it's Evolution Digital Cox has more Cisco than motorola/arris that is why the whole home dvr are all cisco


----------



## JD10367 (Dec 21, 2006)

Tried selecting Evolution as the cable box, that didn't work either. I'm now officially pissed off.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

JD10367 said:


> Well, I tried Motorola and Scientific Atlanta and neither worked. I called both Cox and TiVo and both reps were clueless. I told the TiVo rep, "Well, expect a lot of angry calls because Cox has a huge market share and they're going all digital and I'm sure there are plenty of S2DTs out there, and if you can't tell people which cable box on your list comes closest to the minibox--at least close enough so that the IR blasters trigger the channel changing after a few tries through the setup--then all of our machines are useless because if the TiVo can't change the channel on the minibox then it can't record the correct programs."


Put code 10014-A -- digits 1 -- ENTER no, manually is a SA code but can be skipped over easily during guided setup.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Isn't their a selection " I'm not sure" then tivo starts changing channels and you input if it worked or not. I did this with my series 2 and a x1 box. It took a while but it worked.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

schatham said:


> Isn't their a selection " I'm not sure" then tivo starts changing channels and you input if it worked or not. I did this with my series 2 and a x1 box. It took a while but it worked.


During guided setup does that, you can also manually put code in.


----------



## JD10367 (Dec 21, 2006)

schatham said:


> Isn't their a selection " I'm not sure" then tivo starts changing channels and you input if it worked or not. I did this with my series 2 and a x1 box. It took a while but it worked.


The only "I'm not sure" I see is after you pick a box and it tries changing channels and it asks if it worked. A


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

JD10367 said:


> The only "I'm not sure" I see is after you pick a box and it tries changing channels and it asks if it worked. A


During guided setup when you get to channel changing setup screen select advanced setup follow prompts to manually put code 10014-A -- digits 1 -- ENTER NO, in.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

JD10367 said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of S2DTs out there


Sorry, but I guarantee you that TiVo regards the Series 2 as an end-of-life product line. (Even the Series 3 is, now.)


----------



## JD10367 (Dec 21, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> Sorry, but I guarantee you that TiVo regards the Series 2 as an end-of-life product line. (Even the Series 3 is, now.)


Well, I paid a few bucks when I bought it new, and then I paid monthly, and then I paid hundreds for the lifetime service, and if I'd known "lifetime service" meant "about five years" then maybe I'd have shopped for someone else's DVR. I'm not expecting much, just that they'd prepare for this and have some useful info instead of, "Gee, dunno, sorry, enjoy your new paperweight".


----------



## JD10367 (Dec 21, 2006)

cannonz said:


> During guided setup when you get to channel changing setup screen select advanced setup follow prompts to manually put code 10014-A -- digits 1 -- ENTER NO, in.


There is no "advanced setup" selection anywhere. I just ran it through guided setup again and all it does is bring me right back to the cable box list. I select Evolution, it tried twice to change channels, then basically gives me the middle finger ("The TiVo DVR was unable to determine how to change channels on your particular cable box").


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

JD10367 said:


> There is no "advanced setup" selection anywhere. I just ran it through guided setup again and all it does is bring me right back to the cable box list. I select Evolution, it tried twice to change channels, then basically gives me the middle finger ("The TiVo DVR was unable to determine how to change channels on your particular cable box").


http://support.tivo.com/SupportPortalArticleViewPage?artURL=/articles/FAQ/IR-Serial-Channel-Changing screen 5 use advanced instead of recomended.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

The Cox Mini box is an Evolution HD-uDTA,
I am looking for the exact model # but very similar to this.
http://www.evolutionbb.com/cable/Universal-HD-DTA/subpage495.html

And this is the remote:
http://www.urcsupport.com/html.php?page_id=929

In this Forum CoxJimR in a Cox Rep who is attempting to get the codes for TiVo and other devices.
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r29991855-Using-a-better-remote-with-the-Cox-Mini-Box


----------



## JD10367 (Dec 21, 2006)

cannonz said:


> http://support.tivo.com/SupportPortalArticleViewPage?artURL=/articles/FAQ/IR-Serial-Channel-Changing screen 5 use advanced instead of recomended.


Thanks. I wasn't pressing "I have the same cable box". That's the only way you get to that screen. Too bad I put that code in and it didn't work.

(And, yes, the IR blaster is plugged in the proper hole and is in front of the minibox in position to hit the emitter.)

I suppose I could pay $8 a month to Cox for an actual cable box which would be easier to control (as the maker might be selectable in the list), but if I'm gonna do that I might as well give them a few more bucks for a whole DVR and throw out the S2DT.


----------



## JD10367 (Dec 21, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> The Cox Mini box is an Evolution HD-uDTA,
> I am looking for the exact model # but very similar to this.
> http://www.evolutionbb.com/cable/Universal-HD-DTA/subpage495.html
> 
> ...


Thanks. I posted on dslreports. Hopefully someone nails down the five-digit code soon.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

JD10367 said:


> Thanks. I wasn't pressing "I have the same cable box". That's the only way you get to that screen. Too bad I put that code in and it didn't work. (And, yes, the IR blaster is plugged in the proper hole and is in front of the minibox in position to hit the emitter.) I suppose I could pay $8 a month to Cox for an actual cable box which would be easier to control (as the maker might be selectable in the list), but if I'm gonna do that I might as well give them a few more bucks for a whole DVR and throw out the S2DT.


Why not call TiVo and see what they'll do for you to upgrade your TiVo? Then you can use Minis too. Probably cheaper in the long run vs renting their garbage and you'll get HD to boot!


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

cannonz said:


> Put code 10014-A -- digits 1 -- ENTER no, manually is a SA code but can be skipped over easily during guided setup.


Since this did not work try.

IR CODE 10014-B
Chanel Digits 2
Enter button no


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

JD10367 said:


> Thanks. I wasn't pressing "I have the same cable box". That's the only way you get to that screen. Too bad I put that code in and it didn't work.
> 
> (And, yes, the IR blaster is plugged in the proper hole and is in front of the minibox in position to hit the emitter.)
> 
> I suppose I could pay $8 a month to Cox for an actual cable box which would be easier to control (as the maker might be selectable in the list), but if I'm gonna do that I might as well give them a few more bucks for a whole DVR and throw out the S2DT.


If you explain situation to supervisor at cable company they may give you full cable box for same cost of the mini, they can set it up just to get the channels you pay for. You have confirmed the remote from cable is using IR not RF to change channel correct? Would be nice to find out if code capable of working is in Tivo's library a while back someone tried but they had no idea how the IR control worked in general so they got frustrated and gave up, you understand what your doing so if there can find it.


----------

